

Linked-In speaker series: Salman Khan (Khan Academy) - exch
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1F15l7UfqE
Salman speaking with LinkedIn CEO and employees on April 15, 2011.
======
exch
Salman Khan speaking with LinkedIn CEO and employees on April 15, 2011

